# Build Log Norton's Twin Crunchers



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey All,

This is my little build log for the *Twin Cruncher's* I will be building to crunch for our team.

Some are aware of my reason's for the project and my basis for crunching.... for everyone else, here are some details.

*Why Twin Cruncher's/Why crunch?*
I have 2 younger sister's and my decision to crunch is for them. I don't see them that often but I do love them very much and wanted to do something to make the world a little better for them and I believe this to be a good start. 

*Spec's*

*Cruncher #1 (Trish)*

Motherboard- MSI DKA-790GX

CPU- Phenom II 1045T

Cooler- AC Freezer 7 rev 2

Ram- 2x2GB Dominators (*Donated- Thanks to Chaotic Atmosphere *)

Video- Integrated (790GX IGP)(looking for a 6850/6870)

Case- NZXT Source 210 White 

PSU- Rosewill RV700

Misc....
- NZXT Sentry Mesh fan controller
- WD 320AAKS SATA II HDD
- LiteOn 22X DVD/RW


*Cruncher #2 (Julia)*

Motherboard- ASUS M4A79XTD EVO (790X- purchased from stinger608)

CPU- Phenom II 960T

Cooler- Xig. Dark Knight (*Traded- Thanks to Stinger608* )

Ram- 2x2GB DDR3 1333

Video-*XFX HD5770 *(looking for a 6850/6870)

Case- NZXT Source 210 White

PSU- Corsair CX500 v2

Misc....
 - NZXT Sentry Mix fan controller
 - WD 1600YD SATA I HDD (*Donated- Thanks to paulieg *)
 - LiteOn 24X DVD/RW




*Cruncher #3 (Junior)*
* coming soon 


Thanks for looking


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice crunchers you got there.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

Updated parts lists for the rigs and added a couple of Thank You's for those who have assisted with parts, trades, etc...

Now hunting the closet for more to put in the FS thread to raise some funds (may put up an old and a project laptop)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2012)

You got a nice crunching setup Norton. My array of crunchers is like the rag tag ships that follow Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

I just got a mental picture of that  is the *Serenity* following behind with pieces falling off 

Now I need to think about whether or not I want to paint/mod the cases- are there pink ribbons on Cylon Baseships???


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2012)

lol And yes the one thats falling apart would be my s939 3800+ system running Linux. Hard drive crashed on it last weekend. The bios freaks out every great now and then. 


Well in the newer series some of the cylons where hot women so pink ribbons are possible.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder that I need to finish my s939 build too. I don't know how that one will work with the X2 3800 but always ran OK in the past... with the exception of an annoying vibration/noise from the Southbridge fan


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2012)

What bard are you running in it? Will the old trusty cooper vantec gpu cooler work on it? Like this one?


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What bard are you running in it? Will the old trusty cooper vantec gpu cooler work on it? Like this one?
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.google.com/i...05garEW9pXUQCqyDMlmLdlRF5XxiVKzvxVi00zr6XYep4



MSI K8N Neo2-F - in the past I would thump the side of the case and it would calm down for awhile


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2012)

That vantec cooler should work on that board with no problem. Send me your addy in a pm and I will send you one.  


If that thing will fit my Asus A8n-e then it will fit your board. My other 939 has the Asus heat pipe thingy on the chipset. ( Asus A8n sli premium)


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 23, 2012)

I am still waiting on some pics Norton.  

as the ole saying goes; "pics or it never happened."


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's some pics of Trish before I swapped the 4870 Dark Knight with the 5870

 for my friend stinger608 




Spoiler:  Trish Pic1



View attachment 45594







Spoiler:  Trish Pic2



View attachment 45592


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 23, 2012)

if you can find a

FirePro 3D V8800 bios, you could possibly convert your 5870 to that since they are from the same brood, just need proper drivers for it.


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> if you can find a
> 
> FirePro 3D V8800 bios, you could possibly convert your 5870 to that since they are from the same brood, just need proper drivers for it.



The 5870 is a placeholder for now- looking for a 6850/6870 for these machines. WCG GPU crunching applications seem to really like 6870's for some reason???


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> The 5870 is a placeholder for now- looking for a 6850/6870 for these machines. WCG GPU crunching applications seem to really like 6870's for some reason???



I was just suggesting it because if the FireGL/FirePro/FireStream are heavy duty with the right drivers, they might be considerably superior crunchers to gamer cards?


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I was just suggesting it because if the FireGL/FirePro/FireStream are heavy duty with the right drivers, they might be considerably superior crunchers to gamer cards?



Thanks- I know where you were going with your suggestion. Most crunching is done on CPU's, Folding is another matter entirely as it favors GPU's in a lot of ways. I have been signed onto a crunching GPU beta project that is working really really well for my output on a 6870 

Off to work...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

Moar pic please or people are gonna talk. You know like Tom Cruise and stuff.


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Moar pic please or people are gonna talk. You know like Tom Cruise and stuff.



I'll worry when South Park has a coming out episode on me 

Just delivered the other build so I will be prepping the setup this weekend... waiting on the ram from Chaotic Atmosphere and the cooler from stinger608.

I do have a spare stock AMD heatpipe cooler and can split the ram up from the other rig if I get the urge and the time to start everything up this weekend 

Will send pics of what I have so far (parts pile) by tonight


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

Cool man. I think everyone should do a thread on there crunchers. It's very inspiring.


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2012)

*UPDATE*
Pics of the pile o' parts 

These are the parts ready to be put together for Julia (Trish is busy crunching on the right)




ASUS M3A-79T Deluxe




Temporary case (Raidmax Iceberg link)
RAIDMAX ICEBERG ATX-012WS Silver 3mm Aluminum ATX ...
Still figuring out how to fund another NZXT Source 210 (White) and a NZXT Sentry Mesh controller 




Spoiler:  temporary cooler*








*AMD stock heatpipe cooler from my FX-6200 (awaiting Xig Dark Knight from stinger608)


Spoiler:  HD 5870









*Thanks for looking *


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2012)

It hasn't got to ya yet????? Frigging USPS!!!! Man it should be there tomorrow at the latest. If not let me know and I will find out wtf!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> It hasn't got to ya yet????? Frigging USPS!!!! Man it should be there tomorrow at the latest. If not let me know and I will find out wtf!!



No worries- considering the distance I figured on Tuesday anyway  The weird thing is that the USPS thinks it will take only 2 days from your area to mine


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2012)

Ncie board, I used to have one. Does it have the memory heatpipe cooler for it? It's kind of useless and a pain in the ass to setup, but it looks cool!


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks!

I didn't realize the memory coolers came with this board too... I thought that was only on one of the Crosshair boards with the NVidia chipset???

I picked this one up on jbunch07's FS thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2012)

I had a similar board, the M3A32 MVP Deluxe, mine didn't come with the memory coolers though, or not sure if they did at all, been a while.  Great boards though.


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I didn't realize the memory coolers came with this board too... I thought that was only on one of the Crosshair boards with the NVidia chipset???
> 
> I picked this one up on jbunch07's FS thread





Chicken Patty said:


> I had a similar board, the M3A32 MVP Deluxe, mine didn't come with the memory coolers though, or not sure if they did at all, been a while.  Great boards though.



Well, I got my board directly from Asus at the time and it may have been a pre-production sample. They may have canned the memory cooler, not sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> Well, I got my board directly from Asus at the time and it may have been a pre-production sample. They may have canned the memory cooler, not sure.



Meh I don't remember if my model board had it at all, but anyways, I had fully watercooled the board, so i had changed all the coolers that came on it.  That was my WC fantasy I had going on at the moment, then I fried the board


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2012)

Found an old picture of it:







Lol, three 3 series cards in TriFire!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2012)

I think I remember seeing this picture on here, but that was a bit ago and I don't even remember what I just had for lunch so there you go. 

Great setup for it's time.


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2012)

Great looking boards but installing those memory coolers or swapping out memory must have been a real PITA 

The M3A32 looks like it was the SB600 southbridge model at least this one has an SB750. 

Hunting down screws for the cooler backplate ATM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great looking boards but installing thore memory coolers or swapping out memory must have been a real PITA
> 
> The M3A32 looks like it was the SB600 southbridge model at least this one has an SB750.
> 
> Hunting down screws for the cooler backplate ATM



I then bought a M3A79 with the SB750.  Remember that the new SB along with ACC allowed me to hit 3.6 GHz on my Phenom 9850.  Those were the good ol' days!


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I then bought a M3A79 with the SB750.  Remember that the new SB along with ACC allowed me to hit 3.6 GHz on my Phenom 9850.  Those were the good ol' days!



 A Phenom 9850 at 3.6 must have dimmed the lights in your neighborhood 

Sound like I picked up an awesome board for this project if it can do that


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2012)

Julia Cruncher's built and waiting (left one in pic).............





  The Dominator ram and the Xig Dark Knight are on their way. I was going to split up my ram and use a stock heatpipe cooler to get it running tonight but the Xig crossbow adapter won't let me put the stock cooler on w/o some modifications. I decided it was better to wait than to change things around.

Online soon..... thanks for looking!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking great so far.



Norton said:


> A Phenom 9850 at 3.6 must have dimmed the lights in your neighborhood
> 
> Sound like I picked up an awesome board for this project if it can do that



Didn't dim, but it didn't live long after


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking great so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doh! I can only imagine the heat that thing was putting out 

@ stinger- got a little package from out west with an awesome black CPU cooler in it 
Thanks again for the swap


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 26, 2012)

You be crunching up a storm soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> Doh! I can only imagine the heat that thing was putting out
> 
> @ stinger- got a little package from out west with an awesome black CPU cooler in it
> Thanks again for the swap



If I recall correctly didn't get too hot.  But that was a while ago though.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

Enough pieces to start windows install 









Thanks to Chaotic Atmosphere for the Awesome Corsair ram and to stinger608 for the Xiggy Dark Knight trade 

I traded off my 5870 to trickson for 2 5770's so I will have a halfway decent GPU for each machine rather than a good one on one and integrated for the other


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice stuff. I should be getting my cooler tomorrow, thanks to CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice stuff. I should be getting my cooler tomorrow, thanks to CP


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 28, 2012)

I will join yall eventually with a New Machine and a Old, no ETA of parts or decision of buying atm


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I will join yall eventually with a New Machine and a Old, no ETA of parts or decision of buying atm



Can always use another cruncher onboard


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> Can always use another cruncher onboard



Well when i build a machine to the spec I want with the money I have in due time then ya I will


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

*It's Alive!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *






Windows install tomorrow


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome Norton!!!!!!! 

Damn, your going to run away with the crunching here soon man. 

What the hell was I thinking?????????? LOLOLOL Awesome bro!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 28, 2012)

That board was a beast back in its prime! it will do you good! very solid board and ocs very well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

Glad to finally see it running.  So what does your crunching farm consists of now Norton?


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome Norton!!!!!!!
> 
> Damn, your going to run away with the crunching here soon man.
> 
> What the hell was I thinking?????????? LOLOLOL Awesome bro!!!



Thanks stinger- Too late now  Still sticking to my 5,000 ppd plan/1 mil points by years end... for now so no worries for you. I think the balance of my effort is going to recruiting 



jbunch07 said:


> That board was a beast back in its prime! it will do you good! very solid board and ocs very well.



It should do well and Thanks again  Now I just have to figure out how to navigate through an ASUS BIOS  MSI/Gigabyte are nearly identical and I'm used to those 



Chicken Patty said:


> Glad to finally see it running.  So what does your crunching farm consists of now Norton?


Thanks Captain 

Here's what I've got for now....

Cruncher 1 (Trish) MSI 790GX with a 960T 
Cruncher 2 (Julia)  ASUS 790FX with a 720BE* online by the weekend 
*will try it unlocked- stability was an issue unlocked in my other boards
Main Rig    ASUS 990X with an FX-6200 @4Ghz
Will have 13-14 cores total available for crunching!!! 

Once I get Julia running I will probably back off on my main rig a little bit to maintain 5,000 ppd and have a little reserve.         

P.S> I guess I got a little Thanks crazy.... lost my button


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks stinger- Too late now  Still sticking to my 5,000 ppd plan/1 mil points by years end... for now so no worries for you. I think the balance of my effort is going to recruiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE! its good to see you up an running! Can't wait to see these put out some MASSIVE PPD!


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2012)

Finished Pics!!! 






This case has a wiring friendly window 





Too bad it's only temporary 

Vista 64 is loaded and activated... now loading updates and other software. 122 Vista updates so far


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 29, 2012)

why did you load vista?


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> why did you load vista?



It's an OS I had available and it's 64 bit (64 bit OS's given an extra 10% in points per day (ppd))... that being said, I wish I had an extra Windows 7 license


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Finished Pics!!!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46385&stc=1&d=1332983741
> 
> ...



I feel your pain. I am installing the same 122 vista updates.


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I feel your pain. I am installing the same 122 vista updates.



  Oh and....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Oh and....


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice!!! Hey that box looks familiar


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes it does doesn't it. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2012)

Rigs look great 

Just noted the Hyper 212+


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Norton Heres the Irony, for the AF where I worked at, they had Athlon II X2 CPUs 4GB Ram etc with Win Vista Enterprise- Well ontop of the Vista services there are AF services, Talk about a major slow down on performance. Well the AF Changed to Win 7 Enterprise- Talk about a major difference in Speed, those machines are faster than they ever were.

Thats why I asked why You put Vista on, but ya it sux u cant get a license for trading that Vista disk for a 7 disk


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Norton Heres the Irony, for the AF where I worked at, they had Athlon II X2 CPUs 4GB Ram etc with Win Vista Enterprise- Well ontop of the Vista services there are AF services, Talk about a major slow down on performance. Well the AF Changed to Win 7 Enterprise- Talk about a major difference in Speed, those machines are faster than they ever were.
> 
> Thats why I asked why You put Vista on, but ya it sux u cant get a license for trading that Vista disk for a 7 disk



I prefer XP over Vista.... most people do but the 10% is too tempting to not try. Will eventually find a valid Win7 license for it.

Vista sucks


----------



## twilyth (Mar 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> I prefer XP over Vista.... most people do but the 10% is too tempting to not try. Will eventually find a valid Win7 license for it.
> 
> Vista sucks



I know I've mentioned this before, so apologies, but if you get a std Technet subscription ($150/yr) you can use any MS OS you want and you will get multiple keys for most of them.  Plus, from what I've heard, the activation codes continue to work even if you let your subscription expire - but I'm not absolutely positive about that.  Just make sure that you've recorded all of the codes since you won't be able to get into your account once it has lapsed for more than a few weeks to a month.  I had that problem last year.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a Windows 7 Pro COA if your interested.


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a Windows 7 Pro COA if your interested.



Very much interested will pm you tonight to discuss details 

*** EDIT- YGPM  ***


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Very much interested will pm you tonight to discuss details



Ok I will get it ready for you if you decide you want it.


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2012)

Correction..... Vista OS is now Win7  Thanks brandonwh64


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 30, 2012)

Cool. 

I'll sit over there-----> and hold down the vista fort. 

I've gave up on my build till this weekend. I need to get about a 30ft lan cable so it will have nets where I am putting it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool.
> 
> I'll sit over there-----> and hold down the vista fort.



I have more COA's if your interested.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 30, 2012)

pmed.


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool.
> 
> I'll sit over there-----> and hold down the vista fort.
> 
> I've gave up on my build till this weekend. I need to get about a 30ft lan cable so it will have nets where I am putting it.



Got a wireless USB adapter if it helps


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> Got a wireless USB adapter if it helps



I also do too, I have a net gear wireless N and a nice Rockwell wireless N


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 30, 2012)

I have one also but the fricken thing don't like it. My Linux box and win xp system use it quiet well. I'm just going to pick up a cable tomorrow and run it straight into the router since this cruncher will be replacing me wifes Athlon xp machine. Just happens she is set up diagonally across the room from the router. I have the router sitting on my desk with my main 2 rigs. My Linux box is at the other end of the house in my bedroom ( it makes a great night light for the baby) and it's using the usb adapter.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 30, 2012)

nice setup

Hey didn't know if your still looking for some 6850's "Theonedub" is selling a pair.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162682


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> nice setup
> 
> Hey didn't know if your still looking for some 6850's "Theonedub" is selling a pair.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162682



I saw them- Thanks 

Unfortunately I'm running low on funds.... going to keep my eye out for 6870's which I will be looking for when I have some $$$ to spend in a couple of month's. May pick up a 7870 for my main rig and move the 6870 over to the cruncher


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mad shot, YGPM with your upgrade to windows 7


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2012)

*** UPDATE ***

   Both of my Cruncher's are as finished as they are going to get for the next month or two. I got both HD5770's in and running and will need to switch Julia over to Win7 Pro from Vista HP 64(Thx again brandon )

Results:
 With my main rig and the two crunchers running 24/7 I'm pulling in 6,000+ppd and have hit the Top 20 almost consistently since all of them have been running (3/29). I'd like to stay in the Top 20 but competition is getting pretty tough to catch a spot.... we'll see 

Next Steps:
- Swap out the Iceberg case for another NZXT Source 210 w/Sentry Mesh fan controller
- Upgrade the 5770's to 6870's
- Hunt down a couple of 1090/1100T's
- Build another one (resistance is futile.....)

   I will be working on my s939 project to get it running again... may crunch on that for awhile if it runs OK but time will tell on that one 

Thanks again to everyone who helped and/or supported this project- you guys are awesome!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 8, 2012)

Good job there Norton. Also nice plan you have. 


On my s939's I get between 500 and 700 ppd's each. So they help. Especially since there's 2 of them.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

It's pretty. D: But black is better for sure.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

Black I already have on the Silverstone so I tried white this time and I like them both


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

UPDATE

Picked up another NZXT Source 210 case, got a deal at NewEgg $31.99 w/free shipping 

Will be case swapping over the weekend to get rid of the Raidmax Iceberg. I think I have enough 120mm fans here to fill it up but will need to decide what color LED fans for the top ones later and pick up another NZXT Sentry fan controller.

Blue like the other one or another color, maybe red???


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 2, 2012)

I have a couple blue fans if you need them.


----------



## TRWOV (May 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Picked up another NZXT Source 210 case, got a deal at NewEgg $31.99 w/free shipping



wow, that's nice.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> wow, that's nice.



Great to build in, decent cable management, and can run up to seven 120/140mm fans..... best cheap case I've ever seen


----------



## theonedub (May 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great to build in, decent cable management, and can run up to seven 120/140mm fans..... best cheap case I've ever seen



Do the non Elite models have tool-less drive install bays or do they still have screws. One of the only things keeping me from buying another 210 for a future build.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Do the non Elite models have tool-less drive install bays or do they still have screws. One of the only things keeping me from buying another 210 for a future build.



210- no tool-less anything, 1-120mm rear fan, USB 2.0 front ports

210 Elite- tool-less bays (HDD's and optical bays), 1-120mm rear fan, 1-140mm top fan, USB 3.0 front ports

I almost got the Elite for the extra 140mm fan (didn't care about the other stuff) but ended up going with the cheaper model. Didn't regret the decision as it's still a great case

The extra's are worth the extra $10


----------



## theonedub (May 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> 210- no tool-less anything, 1-120mm rear fan, USB 2.0 front ports
> 
> 210 Elite- tool-less bays (HDD's and optical bays), 1-120mm rear fan, 1-140mm top fan, USB 3.0 front ports
> 
> ...



Absolutely, I've bought 1 of the Elites and 2 of the regulars  If they gave tool-less on the non Elite this would be the Champion of Entry Level Cases.

Great work on the builds,


----------



## XNine (May 2, 2012)

This thread is in desperate need of more pics.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

More pics when the swap is done.... still need a fan controller. Want to donate?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 2, 2012)

XNine said:


> This thread is in desperate need of more pics.



Fixed























Norton said:


> More pics when the swap is done.... still need a fan controller. Want to donate?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> More pics when the swap is done.... still need a fan controller. Want to donate?



Post pics as you build Bill  Glad to see those dominators go into an M3a79-T deluxe. That's the board their used to and they are surely gems. 



brandonwh64 said:


> I have more COA's if your interested.



I'm interested Brandon!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't think he has the dominators running in that M3a79-t anymore considering it is home to my 970be LOL running some shorty memory


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

chaoticatmosphere said:


> i'm interested brandon!



ygpm


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I don't think he has the dominators running in that M3a79-t anymore considering it is home to my 970be LOL running some shorty memory



Well they can definitely do 1076Mhz @ 5-5-5-15-22-2T timings in the M3A79-T.

Here's the review of them >>> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF/

Exact same sticks I gave to Norton.


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well they can definitely do 1076Mhz @ 5-5-5-15-22-2T timings in the M3A79-T.
> 
> Here's the review of them >>> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF/
> 
> Exact same sticks I gave to Norton.



   I couldn't do more than DDR800 speeds with those sticks on that board due to having a 720BE with a screwy IMC (would get WCG errors or BSOD's if I tried to push it too far). The sticks went to my DKA-790GX Platinum board for a while with the 1045T but the board went bad before I could o/c anything 

  The sticks are idle atm but if you need them for that Q6600 rig, I can send them back to you. Otherwise, they will sit ready to go into one of my next crunchers (need a bit of cash first to pick up the pieces though )


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> I couldn't do more than DDR800 speeds with those sticks on that board due to having a 720BE with a screwy IMC (would get WCG errors or BSOD's if I tried to push it too far). The sticks went to my DKA-790GX Platinum board for a while with the 1045T but the board went bad before I could o/c anything
> 
> The sticks are idle atm but if you need them for that Q6600 rig, I can send them back to you. Otherwise, they will sit ready to go into one of my next crunchers (need a bit of cash first to pick up the pieces though )



"That Q6600 Rig" has some decent Patriots in it
. And heck no use spending 30$ to send DDR2's back and forth. What CPU do you plan to use in the M3A? If you use a PII 940B or even a Phenom 9950 those sticks will be great with it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> "That Q6600 Rig" has some decent Patriots in it
> . And heck no use spending 30$ to send DDR2's back and forth. What CPU do you plan to use in the M3A? If you use a PII 940B or even a Phenom 9950 those sticks will be great with it.



Mad got the M3A and now he's crunching with a 970BE in it and some shorty DDR2 ram (fits nice under the CPU cooler). Will be looking for another DDR2 board as soon as I free up some funds and put the Dominators back to work.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> Mad got the M3A and now he's crunching with a 970BE in it and some shorty DDR2 ram (fits nice under the CPU cooler). Will be looking for another DDR2 board as soon as I free up some funds and put the Dominators back to work.



Ok, I gifted them to you so enjoy


----------

